# Apple TV et ampli home cinema.



## BertrandFX (26 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je suis heureux comme tout car le Père Noël a déposé une Apple TV au pied du sapin. 
Mais une question me turlupine : comment puis-je la relier à mon ampli home cinéma ?
J'espère que c'est possible ... Et comme il n'y a aucun manuel fourni, je suis perdu. 

Merci à vous.


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Clique ici pour le manuel AppleTV sur le site Apple ?

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## BertrandFX (26 Décembre 2015)

Merci Nicolas.

Mais ce que Apple ose appeler un "manuel" est lamentable. C'est un outil de propagande pour iTunes et pour l'App Store. Ce n'est pas avec ce machin que l'on peut réellement apprendre à utiliser l'Apple TV.

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme ma télécommande n'est pas reconnue par l'apple TV, l'assistance téléphonique m'a renvoyé vers un distributeur de Versailles car les Apple store sont saturés. Résultat, mon beau jouet tout neuf est parti en réparation ... retour dans quelques jours. Je pensais que Apple procédait à un échange des appareils neufs défaillants ... On est loin de l'époque de Steeve Jobs.

La suite dans quelques jours. 

En tout cas, j'ai eu la réponse à ma question sur la connexion au home cinéma : il faut brancher ce dernier à la TV en optique ! Si j'avais su ça avant, jamais je n'aurais parlé de cet appareil devant ma femme. Je suis déçu par ce cadeau. L'absence de connexion pour home cinéma en 2015 est à mes yeux suffisant pour boycotter ce produit.


----------



## Quazimir (27 Décembre 2015)

il n'y a pas une prise Hdmi sur cette box ?
Si l'ampli possedé une Hdmi, il suffira de sélectionner la source et le tour est joué
Apple Box branchée sur l'ampli en Hdmi et ampli branché en sortie sur la télé...Tous mes périphériques sont branchés de la sorte (ok pas d'apple TV mais Tuner Tnt, consoles, lecteur Blu-Ray)..mais il faut un ampli relativement récent pour disposer de plusieurs entrées sur l'ampli (mon ampli date quand meme de 2010 et offrait tout ceci)


----------



## Eric01 (27 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

Aujourd'hui, tout ampli home cinema qui se respecte possède des entrées et des sorties HDMI, le miens date de 2009 et comme le suggère Quazimir, mon Apple TV4 est branchée sur l'ampli en HDMI (comme toutes les autres sources) et la TV est branché sur la sortie Monitor de l'ampli en HDMI.
Le tout marche à merveille et cela fait une éternité que je n'ai pas eu besoin d'un cordon optique !

Il faudrait nous dire ce que vous avez en connections sur cet ampli, sur la TV et le modèle d'Apple TV qu'on vous a offer, car l'Apple TV3 possède une sortie optique et il n'y en a pas sur l'Apple TV4.


----------



## Quazimir (27 Décembre 2015)

sinon sur la version précédente il y a une sortie optique...meme manip, tout ampli possède une entrée optique...il suffit alors de trouver la source correspondant à la sortie désirée


----------



## Eric01 (27 Décembre 2015)

Il ne reste plus qu'à savoir ce qu'il possède comme Apple Tv !


----------



## sylverberg65 (6 Janvier 2016)

Il n'y a plus de manuel papier depuis belle lurette... en fait depuis l'arrivée d'Internet. Pour connaître comment fonctionne un appareil, le site d'Apple regorge de pages de références dans sa section support. Pour brancher à votre home cinéma, il suffit de procéder de la même manière que vos autres appareils branchés (DVD, BOX TV, etc) c'est-à-dire via HDMI. Si vous l'avez connecté via la prise optique, vous n'avez pas Apple TV 4.


----------



## BertrandFX (6 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour les amis,

tout fonctionne !

Mon ampli est ancien (2000) et ne connait pas le HDMI.
J'ai donc relié box, Apple TV et Blue Ray en HDMI au téléviseur
Le son sort de la TV en optique vers l'ampli.
J'ai juste ajouté un 2ème câble optique entre Blue Ray et l'ampli pour bénéficier du DTS car le TV ne reconnait pas ce format. Heureusement qu'il y a 2 entrées optiques sur l'ampli.

Qu'ils sont pénibles à modifier les connexions, juste pour vendre les nouveaux équipements.

Enfin, grâce à vos suggestions, je suis comblé. Encore merci à vous tous.


----------

